# Sidekick Blaster. (Amaze balls)



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Tried it out for the first time today. It's epic. WAY more powerful than my Stihl petrol leaf blower (obviously a more concentrated air stream)

Dried my alloys in seconds, can't waiter to try on shuts, mirrors etc.

Warm filtered air. Perfect


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

any video chap :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Bought one about a month ago..does exactly what it says on the tin 

Pretty impressed with the usual shut lines and mirrors/handles being blown out, but the alloys/tyres are the bit that impresses me each time I use mine


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

would like to see this in action chaps from start to finish on a tyre and alloy


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

What's it like for drying the full car? Would I be better off with a master blaster


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

G3BML said:


> What's it like for drying the full car? Would I be better off with a master blaster


It's possible! The sidekick and a 1 metre hose is fairly lightweight to carry round the car... Depends on how protected the car is as to how quickly you can do it!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The sidekick is easily the best thing I've bought in ages. And yip - I completely agree that it is fantastic for drying wheels and tyres!!

If you're tempted just get one; you will not regret it!!!

Cooks


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

A video demo of it in use on your wheels and tyres could seal it :thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah ok I will when I get chance, but there are some vids already on u tube I think


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great for wheel and tyres and for moving the vast majority of water off the car as long as you have a good layer of LSP present. 

ive used mine of everything from blowing clear a blocked shower drain to clearing copper pipes of water before tapping into them. 

well worth the money for me personally

Dave


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes I've seen a couple on you tube but I'd rather see a demo video from a fellow detailer to get a good idea of your thoughts rather than someone doing a sale pitch. :thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

slineclean said:


> Yes I've seen a couple on you tube but I'd rather see a demo video from a fellow detailer to get a good idea of your thoughts rather than someone doing a sale pitch. :thumb:


Ok fair enough! Will do but it won't be immediately, I've just had a hernia operation so can't do the whole car just yet !!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Tom48 said:


> Ok fair enough! Will do but it won't be immediately, I've just had a hernia operation so can't do the whole car just yet !!


Aww no no !!! There's no rush , you get your self better chap that's the main thing. I'm in no rush , I'd just like to see a fellow detailer video on a wheel and tyre. Like already said before these are designed for wheels, tyres , boot lids and door shuts etc. you would have to have a car very heavily protected to do a whole car otherwise you might be there a while.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

its definately a great bit of kit, use it every time im doing a car, and have found so many uses for it


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea you don't need to see a video Mr. Slineclean; take our word for it; great bit of kit.  I use it with every valet I do (and have done for the best part of a year now) and wouldn't be without it. Wouldn't do a whole car with it, but that's not what I got it for anyhow.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Had mine for about a year and love it. It's small enough to be easily portable. Great for wheels and tyres. Door suts and engine bay.
Blew the snow off the car last winter. So much smaller than my Leaf blower for tidying up in the garden.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have it's bigger brother, the Metro Air Force blaster and it's awsome. dries my whole car in no time at all. both are well worth the money.:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

slineclean said:


> I'd just like to see a fellow detailer video on a wheel and tyre.


I'll prob be doing a bit of cleaning tomorrow so, weather permitting, I'll take a quick vid. Seriously it's great!!

Cooks


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Love mine
Best detailing bit of equipment I've bought


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Cookies said:


> I'll prob be doing a bit of cleaning tomorrow so, weather permitting, I'll take a quick vid. Seriously it's great!!
> 
> Cooks


That would great chap. Noticed PB have removed their discount offer now.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

No car cleaning today, but followed up on something else mentioned in this thread and used mine as a leaf blower today in the garden.....super job


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

slineclean said:


> That would great chap. Noticed PB have removed their discount offer now.


No probs at all. Slight weather problem this morning here in Banbridge - it's lashing!! Might see if the sidekick can blow the clouds away...

Cooks


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Cookies said:


> I'll prob be doing a bit of cleaning tomorrow so, weather permitting, I'll take a quick vid. Seriously it's great!!
> 
> Cooks


Any luck of the video chap?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Any luck of the video chap? :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

From past posts the hand blaster is ok for shuts tyres and wheels but the full sized one more suited to actually drying a whole vehicle.

Didnt someone post a vid of the hand blaster in the past?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Found it... here is there vid but they are a detailing world member...





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

This was there thread in May i think.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307861


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aeolus Turbo all the way for the price of sidekick far more power heat fuction long flexi pipe , as fast a Blaster if not faster , but hey say something is for drying a car it doubles in price , not got a dog yet though , but I bet if I stuck a nice label on it saying Turbo car drier I could add an extra £50 to price and they would fly out the door, that's the way it is I'm afraid


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought a Sidekick a few months back as we have a huge birch tree on the drive and I got fed up with leaves and spores laying in all the window channels, etc, and getting caught up in the wash mitt.

This is great for blowing the cr*p out of crevices before washing. It doesn't work too well as a whole car dryer but it's good for drying door shuts, etc, and the rubber nozzle protects the paintwork if it gets a bit too close.

Well worth £75 :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wheres the best place to buy these...CYC?
Mike


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

£74.95 on CYC, £78 on Polishedbliss, cant remember which was cheaper for postage though


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Wheres the best place to buy these...CYC?
> Mike


13% off at CYC just now so that would be best even with postage, spend a bit more, £100, and get free del. XMAS13 in the promo part.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, CYC looks better deal even with postage. I'll start dropping hints now,birthdays coming up soon lol :thumb:
Mike


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just received mine from Clean your car, came to £65 delivered cause ordered 2 one for me and one for nichol4s so got free delivery  cant wait to use it


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Just received mine from Clean your car, came to £65 delivered cause ordered 2 one for me and one for nichol4s so got free delivery  cant wait to use it


will want a full report and video Rob :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

slineclean said:


> will want a full report and video Rob :thumb:


GoPro at the ready and a week off work next week


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just ordered one,£70 delivered with the discount :thumb:

Mike


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Just ordered one,£70 delivered with the discount :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Great Mike,

You will be pleased with it, solid smart unit, very easy to get out and put away. The last thing you need is something that takes so long to get out you cannot be bothered.

One tip, with the plastic nozzle be sure to put it on firmly as it can blow off. Perhaps down to expansion, perhaps I did not put it on firmly enough. I use the rubber one now at all times in anycase.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

shine247 said:


> Great Mike,
> 
> You will be pleased with it, solid smart unit, very easy to get out and put away. The last thing you need is something that takes so long to get out you cannot be bothered.
> 
> One tip, with the plastic nozzle be sure to put it on firmly as it can blow off. Perhaps down to expansion, perhaps I did not put it on firmly enough. I use the rubber one now at all times in anycase.


Thanks for the tip mate,Ill watch out for that. Id been considering it for a while now as getting fed up chasing drips of water from door handles and wing mirrors etc after drying the car the usual way. Was going to get a cheapo garden leaf blower off the bay but heard so many good things about these figure its worth the extra money,especially since the Mrs bought me it as an early birthday present lol :thumb:

Mike


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Just waiting for mine to be dispatched from CYC.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine arrived today but not allowed to look at it /use it as is for my birthday at the end of January


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Mine arrived today but not allowed to look at it /use it as is for my birthday at the end of January


That just wrong time you traded your partner in me thinks that's blackmail :lol:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Mine arrived today but not allowed to look at it /use it as is for my birthday at the end of January


Mine is end of January as well but Im not waiting lol 
Mike


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Turned mine on in the kitchen this morning. It trashed the place! Cant believe how strong it is for such a little thing


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tried mine for the first time today. Brilliant little machines for getting in shuts and panel joins etc however, I disagree that you could do a full car with one, would take forever. Used mine on an engine bay detail and after washing today. Just make sure snow foam is full rinsed out first lol.


----------

